# Steve's TT Build thread...



## SteveAngry (Jun 20, 2004)

Hi guys! :wave:

Longtime lurker. Figured it's time to introduce myself and start a build thread.

This is my 2000 TTQC 180hp. I bought it 2 years ago with 63,000 miles on it. Bone stock. Car had the stock 6 spoke wheels on it when I got it.

The first wash:


Interior:


Engine bay:


First mod: bought these TDR Pro Race 1.2 18x8 wheels the first day I got the car. 


Wheels installed with 225/40/18 Falkens: Mind the Gap!


Yes, I know. Needs more low.  That will be addressed later on. 

Looking forward to conversing with you guys and exchanging ideas. :thumbup:

More updates soon.


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Welcome:wave:
Nice color choice btw.


----------



## Audiguy84 (Nov 14, 2006)

your color matchs the clouds in the background


----------



## BigBlackTiTTy (Sep 25, 2009)

nice , i love aviator. 

welcome ! 

i like your wheels too, i was thinking for the longest time to get those. how do you like them ?


----------



## 20v master (May 7, 2009)

SteveAngry said:


> Mind the Gap!


KCCO?!?!


----------



## 01ttgt28 (Jun 23, 2009)

What's up :thumbup:


----------



## Chuckmeister87 (Nov 10, 2009)

Great condition! Looks showroom new! 


Going to watch and see what you do to your car. Lowering it would definitely make it mean:beer:


----------



## SteveAngry (Jun 20, 2004)

BigBlackTiTTy said:


> nice , i love aviator.
> 
> welcome !
> 
> i like your wheels too, i was thinking for the longest time to get those. how do you like them ?


I like them alot. The finish is nice and they seem decently strong. They also weigh in at under 20 pounds which is pretty good for an 18" wheel.

Steve


----------



## SteveAngry (Jun 20, 2004)

20v master said:


> KCCO?!?!


You've lost me there! 

Steve


----------



## SteveAngry (Jun 20, 2004)

Second round of mods and some 60k maintenance.

Ordered up some timing belt components since the belt had never been done:


Found a brand new P-Flo intake in the classifieds for $100. Figured what the hell.




Since we were doing the valve cover gasket during the timing belt job I took off the valve cover and intake manifold and media blasted them:


Then we powdercoated them flat satin black using my friend Jim's Eastwood kit:




Timing belt done and all buttoned up. Added a Forge BPV, NSP intake spacer, NGK Iridium plugs and coilpacks at this time also:


Running like a champ! :thumbup:

More updates soon.

Steve


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

Nice work. Aviator is probably my fav colour too.


----------



## BigBlackTiTTy (Sep 25, 2009)

looks awesome , 

but keep an eye on that pflo. i hear most of them muck up your MAF ,


----------



## SteveAngry (Jun 20, 2004)

Time to address the suspension. 

Ordered up all the basics like new balljoints, sway bar links front and rear, strut bushings and bearings, tie rod assemblies, new bolts for everything, etc:


Called HPA and they hooked me up with some ST Tuning coil overs:










Got some Defcon 2's from Mike.




Ordered up some arms from Gruvenparts. No sphericals for me!








The finished product:


I'm happy with the ride height for now. :heart:

It is my DD and it will see a couple of track days. It rides very well and the car is much more neutral feeling with better turn in. :thumbup:

More updates soon.

Steve


----------



## Chuckmeister87 (Nov 10, 2009)

Take us for a ride with that new suspension


----------



## benocehcap (Apr 2, 2007)

SteveAngry said:


> Time to address the suspension.
> 
> Ordered up all the basics like new balljoints, sway bar links front and rear, strut bushings and bearings, tie rod assemblies, new bolts for everything, etc:
> 
> ...


i need that too for my TT. Dealership wants 2K for it:facepalm:
were do i get these things?:thumbup:


----------



## Chuckmeister87 (Nov 10, 2009)

benocehcap said:


> i need that too for my TT. Dealership wants 2K for it:facepalm:
> were do i get these things?:thumbup:


If you're near Central FL you could look up Triangle Auto Parts aka TAP. They carry stock parts and a few, very few, aftermarket parts. Dont go asking for things like a catch can though :laugh:


----------



## SteveAngry (Jun 20, 2004)

benocehcap said:


> i need that too for my TT. Dealership wants 2K for it:facepalm:
> were do i get these things?:thumbup:


I got all my rebuild stuff from Az Autohaus and ECS tuning. 
If you stick with TRW, Moog or Lemforder you'll be ok. 

Steve


----------



## sTT eV6 (Oct 26, 2010)

Looking good..the hard part is knowing when to stop..
Steve


----------



## BigBlackTiTTy (Sep 25, 2009)

looks good. keep it coming ! :thumbup:


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Looking good opcorn:


----------



## SteveAngry (Jun 20, 2004)

Thanks guys! This forum really keeps me motivated and wanting to tinker with my TT. :thumbup:

Newest addition: Borla exhaust to go along with my S-Line valance.



Exhaust tip close up. Really wanted to powder coat this flat black but ran out of time:





Sounds pretty mellow so far. I was expecting it to be more tractorish and boomy. Pleasantly surprised. :thumbup:

Also only weighs about 25 lbs or so if my scale is working correctly so that's nice to get some lbs off the car. 

More updates soon!

Steve


----------



## SteveAngry (Jun 20, 2004)

Small update. I thought I'd spruce things up with a little carbon fiber flavor.

Osir Ocaps:




034EFI heatshield:


Did the Modshack low profile trim also:


Engine bay so far:


Still need to get the APR TIP and Forge hoses on. 

Steve


----------



## SteveAngry (Jun 20, 2004)

Update time.

Installed one of these AWE Tuning boost gauges...




In preperation for this...


Got a Unitronic stage 1+ tune. Plus 45hp and almost 90 lbs of tq. :thumbup:

Night shot:


Steve


----------



## SteveAngry (Jun 20, 2004)

Here's what going on since the last update:

The headlights were looking extremely poor. The clear coat had begun to flake off and it looked awful:










4+ hours later and two 3M headlight restore kits and we were back in business!










APR Motorsport TIP installed:










Since the car is on a motorsport theme(no bags, sensible ride height, lightweight wheels, etc) it needed some more carbon fiber bits!

Found a good deal on an upper and lower carbon engine cover set:













































Lower cover installed:


















Mock up of top cover installed:









Not sure if I want to use the top engine cover or not yet. What do you guys think? I kinda like the powder coated valve cover. Keep in mind that at some point the battery cover and coolant cover will be carbon fiber also...

Next upcoming projects include some Osir smoked corners and a Modshack cup holder:


















Oh yeah, I picked up this old BFGoodrich poster and got it framed. 

I've always wanted this poster way back before I even thought about owning a TT...









Steve


----------



## 01ttgt28 (Jun 23, 2009)

I have mixed feeling on the cover I like the cover its big and has a lot of carbinfiber but I think
It looks better seeing the black valve cover with bits of carbon


----------



## 20v GTI Guy (Aug 20, 2001)

I agree... valve cover looks good


----------



## 01ttgt28 (Jun 23, 2009)

01ttgt28 said:


> I have mixed feeling on the cover I like the cover its big and has a lot of carbinfiber but I think
> It looks better seeing the black valve cover with bits of carbon


U should def do something with that dipstick either paint it or get a black or billet dipstick


----------



## SteveAngry (Jun 20, 2004)

Longtime no update. 

The car went into the paint booth to clean up some road rash/clear bra problems. 

Reprayed the bumper, fenders and hood. I was very nervous about them getting the AG to match. 


Primed, sanded and into the booth: 
 
Done! 
 
Side: 
 
Another side: 
 
Where the new paint meets the old: 
 
Front: 
 
Took the opportunity to upgrade to the S-line grille: 
 

Later! 
Steve


----------



## [email protected] (May 14, 2009)

Looks great!


----------



## SteveAngry (Jun 20, 2004)

[email protected] said:


> Looks great!


 Thanks!


----------



## racin2redline (Sep 25, 2008)

Love the color contrast between aviator and the black wheels! If i had a choice in color when i got my car aviator would be on the top of the list. 


Sent from my postoffice using a carrier pigeon


----------

